# Unpatch Switch in europe



## yimejky (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello I already have one patched unit and I am looking for one unpatched. Tablet only would be best option. I am from central europe (Slovakia) and I cant even find any unpatched on ebay. Paying 40+30 dollars for one from US for shipping and tax is too much.


----------

